# Centerline RPM



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

Does anyone have a set of these wheels on there car? Do you like them? Do you have any pics? Thanks


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

If I can find a decent price on them, order them, and mount them; I would be happy to answer your questions...

So far at some local shops I was quoted $330 and $400 per wheel, with a 
2 to 8 week waiting period. Their was a Group Buy on them but I am unable to find it, I think the prices were a bit more reasonable with the GB at around $250 or so per wheel.


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Sc0)*

I was told at Discount Tire up here in Washington that for 18X7.5 are $308 and 19X7.5 are $316.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

I so want a set of these in Black......schweeeeeeeeet


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (eunos94)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I so want a set of these in Black......schweeeeeeeeet [HR][/HR]​Ya me to. They kinda look like the Audi S4 wheels, but hella light!


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

personally i think those wheels would be more suited on an integra or civic, not that i think those wheels are "rice" or anything i just dont think they would fit our cars as well. but hey, more power to you if your gonna be one of the firsts to mount them on a dub.


----------



## CRex (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (jettaivglxvr6)*

will they fit an mkIV??


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (CRex)*

Yes they will fit! I found some on a Audi A4.








I wish I could see what a set looks like on a MKIV.


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

That A4 is the owner of Center Lines daughter. She actually had the wheels specially chrome plated.
There is a group buy on B5 Passat forum @
http://clubb5.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=11345&page=3
or you can contact Discount Tire Direct @ [email protected]
He is real helpful and you can get the pricing you need.
Thanks
Darren
Also, when you install the RPM Forged wheel on your car, please email me a picture so we can possibly post it on our new gallery portion of our website.
[email protected]


[Modified by Center Line Wheels, 9:37 PM 7-8-2002]


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

Thanks for the link to the Group Buy on the B5 forum.. I was looking frantically through the VWVortex forum trying to find that thread all this time...
Any thoughts as to doing a two-tone finish on the wheels? (white centers with polished lips?) I will be happy to send a picture if I can ever get a set of these things.
Also in your opinion, I am undecided as to the type of finish that I would want. It's a toss up between a painted wheel and a polished wheel with clear coat added for corrosion protection and longevity purposes. (I dislike chrome for repair reasons) Any clues or preference on this?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Sc0)*

The group buy is on the club B5 page, in the wheel and tire forum. 
I supposedly have a set on order for my Corrado. They are going to be in the black color. The guys I bought them from seem a little shadey, so we shall see if I actually get them and if they fit.
Tom
94 SLC
86 Jetta coupe


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Sc0)*

We actually looked into polishing the lip but the process and machining, the outer lip would have to be done by hand so it won't happen. The polished wheel is not clear coated. We decided not to clear because it dulls the finish. I cleared my wheels and they came out pretty good but took away some shine. I just like the easy maintenence after owning polished wheels for all my cars.
Get a color that best suits the color of the car and your personal preference.
The Black Pearl looks awesome on most every color car....
Thanks
Darren


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

Darren I got a question. I have been doing research on wheels for a little while. I have come across a number of companies that advertise that their wheels meet various quality standards, such as TUV or ISO 9001, and have certificates to prove it. Do any of your wheels have such certifications and if not, will they be tested for such certifications. Finally, how does the strength of your wheels compare to other cast wheels such as BBS or something similar.
Tom
94 SLC
86 Jetta coupe


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (6cylVWguy)*

All of our wheels meet SFI and O.E automotive standards. We thoroughly test every design before release. Most of the other tests you've been seeing are done for overseas countries that require different or more extensive testing. TUV actually tests individual wheel and tire combos on specific applications. (Very costly). Germany, for example requires TUV standards. There is also JWL that some areas like Japan use. When we make a wheel for export, we then test for the appropriate location and laws. We test and passed the RPM @ 1200lbs load rating and I don't think there is an application out there that will exceed 4800lbs total G.V.W It gets kind of confusing.








Our New Forged wheels are lighter and stronger due to the forming process we have developed. The "slug" of aluminum is heated to 900 degrees and as it is spinning at 300rpm, the 1st formed blank is pressed and quenched. It is then taken to the forging machine and formed into the raw wheel. Lathes and CNC machines take care of the cosmetics aspect from there.
If you want to, check out the article from HCI magazine posted on our website for a more indepth explanation. http://www.centerlinewheels.com/press/hci.htm
Thanks
Darren


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

Darren- I really appreciate you taking the time to answer questions from "the little people". I was wondering if you could clarify something with regard to your last reply. You mentioned that the RPM passed a 1200lb load rating. That sounds quite impressive, but to the average customer like myself, I don't really know what that means in relation to other wheels. Can you give load rating for other wheels or at least generalize what the load rating is of your average OEM or aftermarket wheel (preferably of a cast wheel). Sorry for the nit picking, but I know how your wheels stands up against others with regard to weight, but don't have a clue how much stronger, if any, it actually is. 
Tom
94 SLC
86 Jetta coupe


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (6cylVWguy)*

I do not know what the other manufacturers test to. I never see that info posted by them. I would guess they would test between 1000-1300lbs.
We base test loads to the application of the wheel to the range of vehicles it will fit.
We also test to the extreme tire height for the wheel. Ex: The RPM is tested with a 26" diameter tire. Most passenger cars like yours will use about a 22" or so tall tire. Way overkill on load and tire height to ensure the wheel passes above and beyond all requirements.
Hope that helps.
Darren


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

Do you have a good pic of the black painted RPM's? If possible the wheel by it's self, not mounted on a car.


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

One more thing, are the 18 incher's 7" wide or 7.5" wide?


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

I'll post a picture of a black pearl RPM right out of the box on Mon.-Tues when I have a camera. 
It is an 18 x 7 with +42mm offset. We used to make a 7.5, but not any longer.
Darren


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

What type of offset are these available in?
I've seen et42 and et40 advertised, (I wants et35 but don't know if it's in the works).


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Sc0)*

We started with a +40mm, but now a +42mm is the only offset available.
Darren


----------



## blackdub (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

i got them on my car 19's black pearl on a black car. All try to post pics later.


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (blackdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i got them on my car 19's black pearl on a black car. All try to post pics later.[HR][/HR]​I was hoping to be the first black dub with black RPM's on the Vortex, but you beat me to it! How do you like them? Please post pictures!!


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

hey darren i met you at the long beach sema show and after checking out the centerlines i have purchased a set of black pearl centerline excels on my white golf and i love them (let me know if you need pics). the only thing is spacing is kind of an issue and spacers will be needed since the rim is 7" instead of 7-1/2" and of the offset deviation from 35mm to 42mm, one thing i'm a little upset at since the person i bought the wheels from said centerline would custom make the offset to 35mm. w/o spacers fellow dubers these wheels will stick in about an 3/4" or so, i'm using 10mm front and 20mm on the rear leaving me with still a 3/8-1/2" space between the wheels and edge of the fender. i'm going to try to fit thicker spacers so that the wheels will be flush with the fenders, so be aware and account for the purchase of spacers for these wheels to fit our mk4 dubs. i'll try to post pics


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (GOGOVDUBER)*

Please send the pictures to me!!! Post them too... I don't have any yet w/ the Black Pearl Excels on.
[email protected]
Unfortunately with a one piece Forged wheel, the offset cannot be changed without totally redoing the forming dies, etc. in the manufacturing process. Sorry you received bad information from the dealer.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

are you looking to sponsor anyone?


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (GOGOVDUBER)*

Sorry, with the tremendous response we received from the new lightweight wheels, our promo account is in drought status(ran dry). We are trying to still pull a couple rabbits out of a hat to get SEMA Las Vegas vehicles equipped. 
The best thing for sponsorship proposals is a photo shoot or direct contact from a magazine or similar when available. Mailed in proposals get the attention too. No sponsorship emails please.








Thanks
Darren


[Modified by Center Line Wheels, 5:44 PM 7-16-2002]


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

Here's a picture of an 18" Black Pearl RPM right out of the box. Sorry about the light.








Have a great day
Darren


[Modified by Center Line Wheels, 5:53 PM 7-16-2002]


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

The wheel looks nice! Makes me more excited to get my wheels. I should have them by next week. If I get off my lazy rear, I will send you guys (Centerline) a pic after I get things squared away with the spacers, which I am sure I will probably need. Does Centerline happen to sell spacers or recommend a particular manufacturer/style.
Tom
94 SLC
86 Jetta coupe


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (6cylVWguy)*

Please do send me a picture !!!
[email protected] 
I believe I read that H & R has spacers to accommodate your vehicle. I don't have any info though...
The centerbore size of our RPM is 72.62mm 
Thanks
Darren


[Modified by Center Line Wheels, 10:10 PM 7-16-2002]


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

Thanks for posting that picture! Now all we need is a picture on a car.


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

I will post a pic. as soon as somebody emails me one. I'll even send a Center Line T-shirt to the first one I get. [email protected] 
(Please no photoshop pics)








Darren


[Modified by Center Line Wheels, 6:18 PM 7-17-2002]


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

i would send you a pic but no digital camera. any chance of making different center caps? the ones that came with my wheels looks to bling bling!


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (GOGOVDUBER)*

That's the only cap we offer. It is machined out of a solid piece of billet material. We didn't want to install a cheesy plastic insert cap. Everybody I've talked to digs the cap. I really need an emailed photo to install directly on the website. 
Darren


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

cap looks like it for a ford truck svt lightning or something, so thats why i took it off, looks a little to fancy for my lo-pro dub. i'm going to the long beach gtg tonight if your interested in checking them out. 
what are your opinions (pros/cons) for having to use wheel spacers on centerline rims to fit VWs.


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (GOGOVDUBER)*

Personally I don't like the regular pot metal spacers that just hang off the studs, but when I worked in retail, the hubcentric spacers caused no problems. The spacer actually acts as part of the wheel and rotor assembly. No vibrations etc.
Where's the meeting in L.B? I'm in Lakewood area.
Darren


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (GOGOVDUBER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i would send you a pic but no digital camera. any chance of making different center caps? the ones that came with my wheels looks to bling bling![HR][/HR]​Why don't you powdercoat or paint your center cap black?
BTW, the GB in the Club B5 forum is off.


----------



## Center Line Wheels (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

We've received nothing but positive comments about our cap, so I wouldn't have a chance convincing production to invidually powdercoat the caps. It gives some contrast to the cap/wheel. 
That group buy took waaaaaayyy to long. Alot of guys were on the fence but just wouldn't jump in. We'll get something going with all serious buyers this time. The GB really makes the price attractive for a lightweight forged wheel.
Darren


----------



## oga (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

I can most likely say that all of the people on the fence, and from some of the questions that i have seen in the forum...They are really worried about the offset...
42et will be very close to rubbing without spacers...in fact i had numerous people tell me that they will not fit, and will rub without a spacer...
with that the case i sadly had to step back from the GB...I do not want to run spacers...
Whats the point of a sweet lightweight wheel and then having to add a spacer to it..(it adds weight, and gets rid of the advanage of your lightweight wheels)
If they were in a 35et...i would bet they would sell a lot more to the VW crowd...
I also agree about the Center Caps... like the black out look...
Sweet wheel though...
mike


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (oga)*

I just ordered my wheels, RPM Polished, et42mm, 18x7's... and they will have 
225/40R18 Yokohama Parada Spec-2 Rubber bonded to them. '02 Golf GL TDI 5-sp.
I am planning to install a Weitec 40mm Cup kit at the same time, so I guess that I 
will be the test monkey when it comes to finding the proper wheel spacers, 
unless...(hmm)
According to the information I gathered, it will require too much effort on behalf of 
Centerline to retool the machines to produce the et35mm offset, which would be 
nice to have on a VW. Since I want wheels and I like the wheels, I will buy the 
wheels. Maybe in the future Centerline will be able to offer the et35mm...maybe.


[Modified by Sc0, 1:44 AM 7-24-2002]


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

It seems that the man concern is that the offset is too small. If my memory serves me right, isn't the offset of the stock 16" wheels 42mm? Same as the RPM's?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

I know the 15in Speedline wheels on a Corrado have an offset of 43. Hopefully, with the slight increase in wheel width (7in vs 6.5in stock) things will be close to perfect. I should be getting my RPM's any day now. 
Tom
94 SLC
86 Jetta coupe


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (Center Line Wheels)*

With these wheels, would I have any problems running bigger brakes?


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Centerline RPM (itg2001)*

Diggin' up the past here... but I'm looking for someone running the RPMs on a mk3. Fit? Spacer? Stock or lowered suspension??
Thanks!


----------

